# Баян Огонек 2 - кто что скажет за него?



## parovoZZ (5 Авг 2013)

Всем Привет!

Имею Ростов Дон выпуска начала 90-х, но он очень проблемный - некоторые голоса не заводятся, вторая октава очень тугая, какие-то голоса заводятся только на сжим и пр. И такой он от рождения((( в 92-93 занимался в музшколе - там баян был гораздо приятнее и по звуку и по состоянию (не помню этюд или тула). Наверное, из-за этого баяна я и забросил музшколу - играть было не возможно. Вообщем имею желание его не ремонтировать, а прикупить другой. Разумеется, немного бу (Новоселье не за горами) Огонек - нравится, что маленький и весит не много. Не нравятся басы - гармошечные какие-то (судя по видео). Вот и думаю - ехать смотреть или не замыкаться на нем, а присмотреться к другим :scratch_: , которые за недорого.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (5 Авг 2013)

Приветствую, Вас.

Про какое видео Вы говорите? И сколько стоит этот Огонёк?


----------



## askurpela (5 Авг 2013)

*parovoZZ*,
Возьмите "Этюд" и будет Вам счастье


----------



## _Scandalli_ (5 Авг 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> parovoZZ


, потратьте 10 000 рублей (максимум), и купите себе "Рубин 6", можно "7". Зачем себя мучить?


----------



## parovoZZ (5 Авг 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
Есть за 2500 и за 6000. Видео есть на ютубе.

*askurpela*,
или Тульский?

*_Scandalli_*,

Они же выборные? Да и тяжелые поди. Я играю всего 3 месяца после 20 летнего перерыва. В музшколе учился всего 2 года. Может быть и потратил бы десятку, но у меня ипотека, скоро ремонт надо делать, чтоб побыстрее въехать. К тому же семья, дочурка :girl_ten: 

Баян как наркотик - не могу не взять и не поиграть. Правда, час в день удовольствие длится. :cray:


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (6 Авг 2013)

parovoZZ, спасибо.

Родные басы у Огонька, действительно не очень. .. мощные. Но если остальное то, что надо, тогда можно поставить басовый резонатор от другого баяна (конечно если такой найдётся). Я так делал. На ютубе есть видео, скорее всего Вы уже его посмотрели. В целом может получиться очень приличный вариант. А ежели такой возможности нет, то ищите Этюд, или Тульский как Вам уже посоветовали.


----------

